# REAL Cool Video



## bvibert (May 25, 2007)

Unlike that other spammy post, which admittedly I didn't even watch the video out of principle, here is a video that I saw on another site that I though was cool and in no way spammy.  You don't even have to vote for my cat's buddy's second cousin twice removed in the pie throwing contest or anything...

 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8867862777896510907

EDIT: Note that the title is a bit mis-leading.  I'm not saying it's a really cool video, cause it's just pretty cool, I'm saying that this is a real post and not spam.


----------



## Goblin84 (May 25, 2007)

interesting


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2007)

The girl in the video definitely has at least a million times more balance than I do!


----------



## madman (May 25, 2007)

That was cool! I once saw a guy do the surf thing ,one foot on seat one on bars, I just had to try it...DONT!!


----------



## ctenidae (May 29, 2007)

I just spent 5.5 minutes imagining all of the ways it would hurt to even try to learn how to do any of that.


----------

